# Craftsman Shaper Model 113.23930



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday I was given the above mentioned shaper. It had been stored in an old garage and has a lot of surface rust on the cast iron table. Can anyone help with suggestions on how to clean it up. The spindle shaft also is rusted. I was able to find an owners manual that looks identical to the one I have. It is model nr. 112.239201. I don't know what the difference is, if any. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I have read where the 1/2 HP motor is not the best in the world for use as a shaper, but I'm interested in restoring it if at all possible. If nothing else, I have a nice 1/2 HP motor. Thanks in advance to all replies.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that model number doesn't show up*

The Sears site doesn't recognize that number:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Model%20113.23930?searchModPar=Model+113.23930&pathTaken=modelSearch&prst=0&shdMod=Model+113.23930

There are many threads here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=1164141

The correct number is 113.23920:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00001541/00004?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=11323920

As far as removing surface rust, sanding with a lub like mineral spirits, a green nylon scrub pad, and many other processes work for that. Search...removing rust from tools.....
The spindle shaft would take the nylon pad and then polish with 600 wet dry or finer paper as it rotates. 
I have a early Craftsman shaper also and with the 1/2" spindle you are limited to a small range of cutters. Grizzly has a few. I use a dedicated glue joint cutter set up for 3/4" thick stock....it's a touch and go, shape and fit process to get it at the right height. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TheLt said:


> Yesterday I was given the above mentioned shaper. It had been stored in an old garage and has a lot of surface rust on the cast iron table. Can anyone help with suggestions on how to clean it up. The spindle shaft also is rusted. I was able to find an owners manual that looks identical to the one I have. It is model nr. 112.239201. I don't know what the difference is, if any. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have read where the 1/2 HP motor is not the best in the world for use as a shaper, but I'm interested in restoring it if at all possible. If nothing else, I have a nice 1/2 HP motor. Thanks in advance to all replies.


The number you quoted is a correct number (113.23930), see it here. It's a light duty shaper, that can be easily outperformed by a large router. It will do mouldings and profiles within a certain range. I would suggest you keep your eyes open for a power feeder. It will make using the machine much safer and will produce better mouldings.

You can use wet-or-dry silicone sandpaper with grits from 220x to 400x depending on how bad the rust is. Along with liquid wrench, the iron will clean up.









 







.


----------



## boomertaylor (Nov 20, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> *that model number doesn't show up*
> 
> The Sears site doesn't recognize that number:
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ken=modelSearch&prst=0&shdMod=Model+113.23930
> ...


 You have cutter options with the 1/2" spindle, they make 1/2" bore T-bushings that fit the more prolific, 3/4" bore cutters. Some 3/4" bore cutters come with a set included.
You can find them on eBay.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)




----------

